# Got an OBT...



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 11, 2014)

AWRIGHT Got this little fella he / she is around an inch [legs spread]
he / she run pretty fast "bolts out of enclo when opened"
eats like a pig
he / she runs does not do a threat display
he / she is a red color form :laugh:
he / she is a cutie :cute:
He / she does the arboreal style when he / she's just sitting in a corner
Can't wait for him / her to do a threat display 

I'm a first timer in keeping baboons 
Dunno what to do but I treat him / her just like how I treat my other Ts
I keep him / her in a 3x3x3 Container, the container is filled with 1/4 coco peat
a dried bark beside a fake vegitation



EDIT : Is there anything else missing? if there is please speak up xD


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 11, 2014)

All that sounds good to me. Think it will do great for you. Good luck, and respect it when it gets a molt or two larger. The ones i have kept didn't show threat displays until 2"+. Then it was every time I laid hands on the cage.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 11, 2014)

OBT's need fairly dry substrate and plenty of ventilation.  Moist, stuffy cages will kill them.  They should have something to hide under, like a piece of cork.  

At that size, T's run instead of using threat displays.  By 2" though, OBT's will stand and extend their fangs at the slightest provocation.  In the wild, they can be snatched and eaten without warning by mongeese, baboons, and honey badgers, and have to be instantly ready to fight for their lives.  Do not expect it to treat you any differently.  Bites are very painful, even at that size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 11, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Do not expect it to treat you any differently.  Bites are very painful, even at that size.


>>Poec54 WELL THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David VB (Mar 11, 2014)

One thing missing indeed : a picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck! First OW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 11, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> >>Poec54 WELL THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY


Well that's just how it is.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 11, 2014)

Keep your fingers away lest you suffer the burning pain of a thousand suns.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## awiec (Mar 11, 2014)

Once you get a feel for your T's routine, then you can pick the "best" time to feed it/do maintenance. When mine is in the burrow or only has a few legs sitting out is when I usually do what I need to do, gives me a better chance of not being bit. Even with 5 legs mine moves like lightning (bad molt due to a narrow burrow so I made her one).


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Mar 11, 2014)

+!!!!!! These guys HURT!! (Do not ask me how I know...)   I have two,a MF And a juvie I got when She was almost big enough to see with the naked eye... Every time they moult it's like Christmas! They are SO pretty in their new skins.But they are serious attitude junkies,and will nail you in a heartbeat(or less)  


ReclusiveDemon said:


> Keep your fingers away lest you suffer the burning pain of a thousand suns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 12, 2014)

>> Loganhopeless Yep first OW
>> reclusivedemon and jthorntonwillis ok... ok... "using hand as a chew toy" crushed out from the list
>> awiec I'm trying to power feed him / her right now like 4 / 5 grasshoppers a week
BTW he / she's a good OBT [I think] because he / she just leaves the decapitated hopper out of her burrow 
[easy enough for me to reach in and grab it[please take note of my reply to reclusivedemon and jthorntonwillis]I AM NOT
USING MY HAND AS A CHEW TOY]


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 12, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> >> Loganhopeless Yep first OW
> >> reclusivedemon and jthorntonwillis ok... ok... "using hand as a chew toy" crushed out from the list
> >> awiec I'm trying to power feed him / her right now like 4 / 5 grasshoppers a week
> BTW he / she's a good OBT [I think] because he / she just leaves the decapitated hopper out of her burrow
> ...


I hope you're using tongs to remove the stuff. As said before, they will not stay nice for long. Once they hit between 2 and 3 inches they become super defensive.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I hope you're using tongs to remove the stuff. As said before, they will not stay nice for long. Once they hit between 2 and 3 inches they become super defensive.


i think the propper term is a bitey ninja  just kidding ofcourse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 12, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i think the propper term is a bitey ninja  just kidding ofcourse!


I like that comparison. Although if I really wanted to get specific I'd say that pokies and some of the faster species of Avics remind me more of ninjas, where as the baboons just appear psychotic and move in a rather spazmatic fashion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I like that comparison. Although if I really wanted to get specific I'd say that pokies and some of the faster species of Avics remind me more of ninjas, where as the baboons just appear psychotic and move in a rather spazmatic fashion.


haha thats very true! cant top that description thats for sure. lol still pretty quick but i suppose if you compare it to them hes kind of slow XD


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 12, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> haha thats very true! cant top that description thats for sure. lol still pretty quick but i suppose if you compare it to them hes kind of slow XD


Perhaps someone with a bit more knowledge on some of the faster Ts will chime in, but I cannot quite grasp how the OBTs are able to move so fast. With Pokies it makes sense because they have very long legs, but looking at a lot of terrestrial OWs, they seem to have rather short legs. I'm really just curious about the mechanics of how they move and everything. It's really quite fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I like that comparison. Although if I really wanted to get specific I'd say that pokies and some of the faster species of Avics remind me more of ninjas, where as the baboons just appear psychotic and move in a rather spazmatic fashion.


Haha... so true. Running in circles, doing backflips in and out of threat posture. Tarsal slapping anything and everything in a 12 inch radius... Psychotic (anthropomorphic as it may be) is a great adjective for these guys.

---------- Post added 03-12-2014 at 07:39 AM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Perhaps someone with a bit more knowledge on some of the faster Ts will chime in, but I cannot quite grasp how the OBTs are able to move so fast. With Pokies it makes sense because they have very long legs, but looking at a lot of terrestrial OWs, they seem to have rather short legs. I'm really just curious about the mechanics of how they move and everything. It's really quite fascinating.


I'm theorizing here, but I'll post anyway...

I think with T's its sometimes less about mechanics and more about instinctual temperament. It would seem that all T's have the necessary equipment to be fast, but some resort to other defensive methods for the sake of energy conservation. Poec54 pointed out how many extremely tenacious predators are in the home territory of P. murinus (honey badger, what a beast lol), so its almost completely necessary for such a snack sized critter to give them all a serious run for their money. I've seen many species that are typically slow movers bolt a bit, the difference being the OW terrestrials just keep going until the perceived threat has passed. 

Again, a THEORY. If there is a mechanical explanation, I'm equally as excited to hear about it in depth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 12, 2014)

*Bad News *

:cry: huhuhu he / she lost a leg 
God I feel so dumb right now... :unhappy:
It went like this 
He was walking around his enclo sooooo I decided to feed him
once I opened he / she tried to bolt out so...
I instantly closed the lid and instantly his back leg 4th leg to the abdomen on the left side
got stuck  and he struggled sooooo fast and left his / her leg stuck


----------



## Oreo (Mar 12, 2014)

You could provide a hide so it has somewhere to bolt when startled. Or use a larger enclosure that allows for feeding without taking the entire lid off. Or avoid disturbing it when it's out in the open. Luckily it's alive and at least with a sling, the leg will regenerate quickly through molts. As you gain experience with the speed, you'll know not to panic and have more confidence with how you interact with it to avoid these mishaps. Maybe start off with another sp of OW.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

Just as much as i love mine, she is definitely hell spawn lol, she completely covered her KK with webbed tunnels making her hard to see, then when doing maintenance water etc, she runs up the top with the "hay im going to bite" threat pose, wait till its 2"+ you'll see the behaviour difference from slings to Juvies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> Just as much as i love mine, she is definitely hell spawn lol, she completely covered her KK with webbed tunnels making her hard to see, then when doing maintenance water etc, she runs up the top with the "hay im going to bite" threat pose, wait till its 2"+ you'll see the behaviour difference from slings to Juvies.


+1.  Gotta love 'em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  Gotta love 'em.


Yeah theyr beautifuly nasty T's lol.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 12, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> :cry: huhuhu he / she lost a leg
> God I feel so dumb right now... :unhappy:
> It went like this
> He was walking around his enclo sooooo I decided to feed him
> ...


Aaaand cue the "I told you so's"! (Toward me not you  )
Twice my sling has bolted either onto my arm or hand during re housing. (I don't have an long pair of tongs yet, only a small pair of tweezers :sarcasm: ) Luckily he/she isn't overly defensive yet and I've managed to stay calm and not get tagged. I still love him though! One of my favorites, most definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 12, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Aaaand cue the "I told you so's"! (Toward me not you  )
> Twice my sling has bolted either onto my arm or hand during re housing. (I don't have an long pair of tongs yet, only a small pair of tweezers :sarcasm: ) Luckily he/she isn't overly defensive yet and I've managed to stay calm and not get tagged. I still love him though! One of my favorites, most definitely.


Tongs are a must have before getting a fast and defensive T in my opinion. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Tongs are a must have before getting a fast and defensive T in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


+1 true that, I've got 3 pairs, 12"/10" and 4" for slings. end up using the first at hand for all/well 10-12" for fast defensive lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 12, 2014)

I will get them ASAP. I'm rushing more to get them for my H. mac rather than my OBT, though. Not the funnest thing in the world taking crickets out of a sub adult maculata enclosure with only a couple pairs of small tweezers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I will get them ASAP. I'm rushing more to get them for my H. mac rather than my OBT, though. Not the funnest thing in the world taking crickets out of a sub adult maculata enclosure with only a couple pairs of small tweezers.


Lol im sure you'll get them soon, I've got brilliant metal ones that came in a set of 3 sizes for £15 (on 50% sale) and thats cheap for those sizes most cost £10 each for 7"+ tongs, I still have to put my hands in to grab my ceramic waterdishes but use tongs for bottle caps etc.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> Lol im sure you'll get them soon, I've got brilliant metal ones that came in a set of 3 sizes for £15 (on 50% sale) and thats cheap for those sizes most cost £10 each for 7"+ tongs, I still have to put my hands in to grab my ceramic waterdishes but use tongs for bottle caps etc.


I can get some tongs online for around $10 USD I think. I hadn't gotten around to it because my slings are so small that the tweezers were fine but now I find myself having to stick practically my whole hand into Bambi's container. (Female H. mac) She is chill enough to run and hide most of the time but it helps to be cautious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I can get some tongs online for around $10 USD I think. I hadn't gotten around to it because my slings are so small that the tweezers were fine but now I find myself having to stick practically my whole hand into Bambi's container. (Female H. mac) She is chill enough to run and hide most of the time but it helps to be cautious.


Tongs/forceps are a must for OW spiders.  I can't imagine working without them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 12, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I can get some tongs online for around $10 USD I think. I hadn't gotten around to it because my slings are so small that the tweezers were fine but now I find myself having to stick practically my whole hand into Bambi's container. (Female H. mac) She is chill enough to run and hide most of the time but it helps to be cautious.


Indeed. That's a cute name BTW. My maculata is named Mac despite being female lol. Its just too cool of a name IMO to change it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Indeed. That's a cute name BTW. My maculata is named Mac despite being female lol. Its just too cool of a name IMO to change it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Haha thanks. I named her that because of the little "baby deer" spots on her abdomen.


----------



## Shaddowxxi (Mar 12, 2014)

Since someone mentioned ceramic water bowls anyway and I've been wondering this. 
How does one go about maintaining water without ever sticking your hand in the enclosure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shaddowxxi said:


> Since someone mentioned ceramic water bowls anyway and I've been wondering this.
> How does one go about maintaining water without ever sticking your hand in the enclosure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the bowl in my T's enclosure isn't dirty or only has a bit of substrate in it, I change my spray bottle from mist to squirt and refill/knock the sub out of it that way.


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 12, 2014)

Shaddowxxi said:


> Since someone mentioned ceramic water bowls anyway and I've been wondering this.
> How does one go about maintaining water without ever sticking your hand in the enclosure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard the T into its hide/retreat and block it off then remove the waterbowl.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> If the bowl in my T's enclosure isn't dirty or only has a bit of substrate in it, I change my spray bottle from mist to squirt and refill


+1.  Very handy for places where hands don't fit, or don't belong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaddowxxi (Mar 12, 2014)

I've done the spray bottle thing but it always splashes out a bit so it's slightly less than ideal for my rose hair. I'll have to try herding her into the hide but she never uses it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

That might be my posts on removing ceramic waterdishes??, I've got two (my 6" LP and 7" G,Rosea) enclosures, They don't bother me when taken them out by hand, it's harder with tongs cause they flex movement trying to take them out i.e. (do slip), that said we all know T's act in different ways (some tolerate) others wont. but i do use my larger tongs for the most part.

Edit, when washed my ceramic waterdishes, I fill my spray bottle then place the waterdish back in the enclosure, then add the water last, means no crap gets in the dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> That might be my posts on removing ceramic waterdishes??, I've got two (my 6" LP and 7" G,Rosea) enclosures, They don't bother me when taken them out by hand, it's harder with tongs cause they flex movement trying to take them out i.e. (do slip), that said we all know T's act in different ways (some tolerate) others wont. but i do use my larger tongs for the most part.
> 
> Edit, when washed my ceramic waterdishes, I fill my spray bottle then place the waterdish back in the enclosure, then add the water last, means no crap gets in the dish.


My rosea is quite tolerant.  I have to spend an obnoxious amount of time close to her for her to even do much.  Even then she just slowly tucks her head under her hide...leaving her rump exposed.  Roseas hate extra water or moisture, so I gently fill it with a small cup from very close range so it doesn't splash....BUUUUT it is a rosea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 12, 2014)

My OBT just molted!!!!! Starting to get orange on the abdomen now and the abdomen went from looking full to looking a little tiny. Ntwadumela is gonna be hungry next week!!!! Also, when I rehoused her a few weeks back, I put a little chunk of cork bark leaning against the wall in the new vial. She is quick to retreat into her little cave which she has webbed up profusely! I just make sure she has backed down into the cave and I move slow. If she stays out, I put the vial in a tall deli cup with the lid and a catch cup staged next to me. Works well so far. She only bolted during rehousing in the tub, but she couldn't get out so it was easy to get her into her home. No threat poses yet, I think she is 1.5-1.75". My Hmac refused food yesterday after slapping the super worm around a little so I think she is next!!!!! Oh, when do I need to let the substrate dry out for her? Should I wait til she is big enough to warrant a water dish? I do not want to dry her out but I know they are arid species as adults. Also, I have some 10" tongs that I use but I was thinking about getting some big 18" ones once these guys get big. Is that overkill? I could always use the 24" hemostats I have for my snakes but that seems ridiculous.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

cold blood said:


> My rosea is quite tolerant.  I have to spend an obnoxious amount of time close to her for her to even do much.  Even then she just slowly tucks her head under her hide...leaving her rump exposed.  Roseas hate extra water or moisture, so I gently fill it with a small cup from very close range so it doesn't splash....BUUUUT it is a rosea.


Same bud, thats why i put my waterdishes in clean/no water or wet, fill my water bottle (fresh water) then put it in last, that way my T's (G,,Rosea as example) doesn't know it's been changed (may do) but doesn't effect her, Basically she doesn't bother me changing her water (seems to understand) she may need it for drinking etc, sorry can't read there minds but you know what I'm talking about?.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 12, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> when do I need to let the substrate dry out for her? Should I wait til she is big enough to warrant a water dish? I do not want to dry her out but I know they are arid species as adults.


At 1.75" its big enough for both a small water dish, like a water bottle lid, and for dry substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brianp (Mar 12, 2014)

I was surprised when I received a 0.75" OBT as a freebie from one of the online T 
suppliers. As I was removing it from its vial, it got out and was walking up my arm. I 
suspect that will be the first and last time that occurs. It's in a plastic jar from TAP
Plastic and seems to be doing well. I have to admit that I am intrigued, but in a morbid 
sort of way.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 12, 2014)

brianp said:


> I was surprised when I received a 0.75" OBT as a freebie from one of the online T
> suppliers. As I was removing it from its vial, it got out and was walking up my arm. I
> suspect that will be the first and last time that occurs. It's in a plastic jar from TAP
> Plastic and seems to be doing well. I have to admit that I am intrigued, but in a morbid
> sort of way.


Have you fed it yet? Mine is a beast on crickets!


----------



## Beary Strange (Mar 12, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> >>Poec54 WELL THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY


Which is precisely how bites happen: quickly. One minute you're harmlessly opening it's enclosure, the next it's running up your arm and *BAM*. Enjoy your new pet though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 13, 2014)

this is taken still from me a new post link is in the last part....
ANOTHER INJURY
Since This particular OW T  is a fast and has a pretty mean temper 
Why not create a thread that discusses this T's misdemeanors and Injuries ??
I am not sure If this may help other new T keepers of this particular Tarantula
But it may give them a glimpse of this T's behavior 

1. What happened? When and where did it occur?

2. What injury did your T suffer?

3. Did it recover?

4. Did it ever happen again?

5. If not, state how you avoided getting your T injured

6. What caused the injury?

If you got questions you can ask after you're done filling up the form just label it [QUESTIONS]

OK.. Here goes mine.....

1. What happened? When and where did it occur?
My OBT got injured losing a palp and 2 legs, When I was feeding them [my T's], in my home
2. What injury did your T suffer?
lost a pedipalp and 2 legs
3. Did it recover?
Yes, it is now
4. Did it ever happen again?
[NO ANSWER [YET]]
5. If not, state how you avoided getting your T injured
[NO ANSWER [YET]]
6. What caused the injury?
I don't really know what happened to it's 2 other legs but I think his palp was defective so he / she had to
amputate it [think]  



LINK OF MY NEW THREAD REGARDING INJURIES
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?260681-OBT-Injury-Questions


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait this was *another* injury?  Just what are you doing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

*I'm such an Idiot *

I'll tell you guys everything If I have to...

I have a friend that *feels* like he knows everything about tarantulas how to handle them and knows
how that tarantula is venomous or not.

this guy is just a big idiot also it's my fault for taking this guy in my house [to me]
Sooo he wanted to see how I fed my T's 
I fed most of em and he saw the OBT and said "what about the orange one?"
I said "no it's injured it lost a leg few days back" 
He said "ok" but he kept annoying me going all like "hey feed him hey feed him hey feed him" 
It was really getting on my nerves sooooo. 
I opened the lid and as usual the OBT comes out.. and it freaks out and runs...
but then he said "can I hold it??" I didn't have time to stop him his hand went straight to the OBT
and the OBT like I said "the usual" bolted and went under a few stuff. So I got pretty pissed at him
and explained to him why that particular tarantula couldn't escape at a place like my home my we were 11 or 12 people
in one house. he got guilty then I called my friend [other friend] who keeps tarantulas to help me find my OBT
the next thing I knew it, it had lost 2 legs and one of it's palps.



Look guys you may consider me as one of the worst T keepers of all time
but, in my history of keeping T's this hasn't happened since then it's okay if you guys think that 
I deserve to be called one of those "bad Tarantula keepers" I understand... :cry:


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Perhaps someone with a bit more knowledge on some of the faster Ts will chime in, but I cannot quite grasp how the OBTs are able to move so fast. With Pokies it makes sense because they have very long legs, but looking at a lot of terrestrial OWs, they seem to have rather short legs. I'm really just curious about the mechanics of how they move and everything. It's really quite fascinating.


Leg length is not a function of speed per se. Giant walking sticks have long legs, but they are quite slow. Long legs allows one to have a longer stride not necessarily an increase in absolute speed.

My horned baboon is every bit as fast as my P rufilata even though my rufi is 2x the size of the baboon


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds to me like you made a mistake, tried to hide it, got found out, and now you are throwing a pity party for yourself. I'm sorry, but the best way to gain sympathy for doing something wrong is to not do it again. No one is going to feel bad for you, only for your T.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corey Uchiha (Mar 14, 2014)

Does your P. murinus have any sort of hide? My sling used to always bolt from its enclosure until it webbed up its enclosure, which gave it a place to hide instead of speeding out.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> Look guys you may consider me as one of the worst T keepers of all time
> but, in my history of keeping T's this hasn't happened since then it's okay if you guys think that
> I deserve to be called one of those "bad Tarantula keepers" I understand... :cry:


Do you expect somebody to validate your bad behavior? We don't want to hear it. Either get your act together NOW, or pass that T along to somebody who isn't going to lead that spider down the road to being an octoplegic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Mar 14, 2014)

From what I can tell, you aren't even mature enough to be keeping a T. Its all fine and good if you can take care of them but the other aspect is the ability to make sure no one ELSE hurts them. I have lectured everyone in my house to don't even think of touching the enclosures. I make sure to outline the fact that they will have to go to the hospital because my T's are fast and mean (of course most of mine are pretty chill) so they usually don't even go into my room when I'm gone; though they may also be concerned about my wrath if something were to happen to my T's. This is all necessary when you own an animal, especially if you own non-domesticated species, you must have the iron will to be able to care for it and deal with those who come in contact with your pets.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> I have a friend that *feels* like he knows everything about tarantulas how to handle them and knows
> how that tarantula is venomous or not.


*ALL* tarantulas are *venomous*.

Your first mistake was caving into pressure from another. If he said drive off a cliff would you do it? hahahahah

Your second was opening the container to your OBT.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Bender, Fry is his best friend lol, OP why do you have (TWO) threads talking about your OBT?... Ok I get the some of it, your OBT was injured? then you "LET" or (didn't) stop this parson from letting your scared OBT from escaping? found it later and it had lost Legs/palp, May not have the whole story over two threads etc, but since you've not had it long and its scared as hell, To me you sound very IRRESPONSIBLE, DONT care if others disagree but that's what i read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2014)

^Haha now you know why thats my username 

But if the OP is serious, which I feel nervous for him/her if they are, they really shouldn't be in the care of any animal/somewhat dangerous T or kitty cat for that matter.  If not serious/trolling....congrats on fooling everyone lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 14, 2014)

I am going to try to avoid this thread like the plague. I feel so bad for this tarantula. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2014)

Bender said:


> ^Haha now you know why thats my username


HAHAHA I love it!   Funny thing is that whenever I see bender post, I always read them with "benders" voice in my head....hilarious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Iv'e read the replies and Iv'e been pelted >_<
So what you guys suggest I'll leave the hobby?
Or stay in it and give the OBT to another hobbyist


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

This has to be a prank........This OP can't be this ridiculous ???? This person must be trying to start a pissing match with everybody  ??.......No??



ArachnoAddict said:


> Iv'e read the replies and Iv'e been pelted >_<
> So what you guys suggest I'll leave the hobby?
> Or stay in it and give the OBT to another hobbyist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

This ain't a prank.... I'll post a pic when I can don't have a camera yet [YET]
I'll do anything for this little guy / gal


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 14, 2014)

Trade the OBT for a Euathlus Sp. Red and do not keep others til that one grows up flawlessly….just shooting from the hip here bro. I am new to this also Arachnoaddict but if you let somebody dictate to you how to treat your spiders, you are in over your head. I am terrified of the thought of myself or my girlfriend or possibly her visiting family getting tagged by any T, much less an OW. Luckily for me, they are terrified too and would not go near them but nonetheless, the law gets laid down to them first and I am the only one to care for mine. OBT=loaded gun=don't mess around, it is a huge responsibility and if you are not humble enough to respect the danger, then forego this responsibility and delegate it to somebody who is thorough and dedicated. I feel bad for that scared little OBT.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

Well you've broken just about every "common sense" rules for keeping an OBT ...I can't imagine anyone being so senseless ....and careless with such a spider!! You treat it like a new found toy. Sorry to "come off like this".......But jeeze.. I would have thought for sure that you were "screwing" with everyone here! You better gain some knowledge and respect for the spiders you keep......or you or [probably] someone in your house will "pay the price".......Your OBT is paying already!



ArachnoAddict said:


> This ain't a prank.... I'll post a pic when I can don't have a camera yet [YET]
> I'll do anything for this little guy / gal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> This ain't a prank.... I'll post a pic when I can don't have a camera yet [YET]
> I'll do anything for this little guy / gal


If that's the case,Leave. It. Alone. It's injured and it needs to recover and calm down. I don't know if this is a prank or not but if it's not here's the deal. You took in this OBT. That means it's your job to take care of it and keep it from harm. That means if your friend wants to hold it or feed it or do something where it puts the spider in danger of having an accident your answer needs to be NO. You have to put the welfare of your pet first. If he won't stop tell him to knock it off or go home. It's that simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

I wasn't screwing with any of you
I love my Ts as I love my family
Idk about my OBT it's legs are shiny and its abdomen is darkening [somewhat]


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

Yikes!!!!.......Does this mean you allow strange people to touch and hold your family members against their will.......and then pull their legs off on occasion??? ......



ArachnoAddict said:


> I wasn't screwing with any of you
> I love my Ts as I love my family
> Idk about my OBT it's legs are shiny and its abdomen is darkening [somewhat]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

>> Blut und ehre how'd you get to pulling off my family member's legs?


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

You said you love your T as you love your family..........If I base that statement on what your OBT is going through.......????????


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

ok...ok... I get it BUT..
Family doesn't bolt out the house when opened does it??


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

Depends how long everybody is locked up!! 
Look....You should know what an OBT is all about before you get one. Know their "disposition" and temperaments ....so their reactions are so surprising to you. And for Christ sakes keep yours and anybody's hands away.




ArachnoAddict said:


> ok...ok... I get it BUT..
> Family doesn't bolt out the house when opened does it??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lacey (Mar 14, 2014)

If the little one has a good hide provided, it should feel more secure and instead of running out of its enclosure, it'll retreat back into its hide. Good choice, they make awesome pet holes


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay..........................................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lacey (Mar 14, 2014)

And... Just realized this thread went to craps, I'm clearly an AB noob

You seem immature and mindless, and it's the T that has paid for your mistakes and lack of preparation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

HI ArachnoAddict, We all care for your OBT and want the BEST for it in (every wich way possible), but you need to understand that (yes it maybe a spider) but for me and others its a life and a life that needs SAVED from your posts bud (not exactly brilliant thus far?), We DONT want you going out the hobby but WE all want you to become alot more AWARE of it's needs. Could go on for ages but hope you get our points of view???.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Lacey said:


> You seem immature and mindless, and it's the T that has paid for your mistakes and lack of preparation.


Yes I am it has been noted and will be corrected



MarkmD said:


> HI ArachnoAddict, We all care for your OBT and want the BEST for it in (every wich way possible), but you need to understand that (yes it maybe a spider) but for me and others its a life and a life that needs SAVED from your posts bud (not exactly brilliant thus far?), We DONT want you going out the hobby but WE all want you to become alot more AWARE of it's needs. Could go on for ages but hope you get our points of view???.


Thanks, and I do understand that [has been noted and will be corrected]


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 14, 2014)

I respectfully disagree with Mark. If you want something that won't try to escape a neglectful caretaker, get a pet rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

Or an eggplant!!



CitizenNumber9 said:


> I respectfully disagree with Mark. If you want something that won't try to escape a neglectful caretaker, get a pet rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Blut und ehre said:


> Or an eggplant!!


His friend might try to eat it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> Yes I am it has been noted and will be corrected
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and I do understand that [has been noted and will be corrected]


Did you read my last post???, was trying to throw you a small bone, we all make mistakes at some points but the way you went around it (blaming others) made it hard to believe (still does) in in some ways, would like to see pics of your OBT.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 14, 2014)

The species is particularly defensive. Research will show you that. If you are surprised by it's demeanor it makes it look like you didn't research the species. Folks want you to wake up and take things more seriously. This hobby revolves around venomous animals. That requires the keepers to be very aware and a step ahead of their spiders. Any slip can be costly for your or someone else's health and for the hobby. Check out the python ban from a few years back. Enough damage done to people will cost us our rights to keep these animals. It is not just about you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I respectfully disagree with Mark. If you want something that won't try to escape a neglectful caretaker, get a pet rock.


OK what exactly do you DISAGREE with?? in my posts?.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

>> CitizenNumber9 I thought T's were considered PET ROCKS xD
>> MarkMD No camera yet 
>> bscheidt1020 I have already researched about this and read a couple of caresheets...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

Please stay away from caresheets......A caresheet is based on it's "author's" opinions....not facts.



ArachnoAddict said:


> >> CitizenNumber9 I thought T's were considered PET ROCKS xD
> >> MarkMD No camera yet
> >> bscheidt1020 I have already researched about this and read a couple of caresheets...


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> >> CitizenNumber9 I thought T's were considered PET ROCKS xD
> >> MarkMD No camera yet
> >> bscheidt1020 I have already researched about this and read a couple of caresheets...


Some species of T's are pet rocks. Others are lightning fast and extremely defensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

But they ALL will defend themselves when abused!



CrystalRose said:


> Some species of T's are pet rocks. Others are lightning fast and extremely defensive.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay...
but most of the caresheets I read did say that this particular T is very defensive


>> CrystalRose 





CrystalRose said:


> Others are lightning fast and extremely defensive.


yep I figured


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2014)

addict, caresheets suck and are notoriously unreliable.  Best to do searches here and find info from real life owners in most cases.  That said, the care sheet fot OBT is straight foreward and generally accurate, so ya shoulda known.  I will say for the immature acts, at least you have man'd up about your t keeping deficiencies and done it without getting all defensive with everybody.   Thanks for that.  

Whatever you choose to do, I would like to encourage you to adopt a complete hands off approach with your t's in the future.   The less you mess with them, the better.  Think of them like fish.  Learn through observation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

>> coldblood Okay I will do that.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 14, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> OK what exactly do you DISAGREE with?? in my posts?.


Just the last part. If he can't step up and become "worthy" of these wonderful creatures he isn't some I personally would like in the hobby. (No offense)


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Blut und ehre said:


> But they ALL will defend themselves when abused!


Very very true.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Just the last part. If he can't step up and become "worthy" of these wonderful creatures he isn't some I personally would like in the hobby. (No offense)



Ouch..........................


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

Totally agree with Cold blood.. Almost all caresheets suck the hairy meatball lol, best to look through as much on this site as possible cause it has many threads with brilliant info that WILL help in many situations, plus our good friend Stan my join in and give you his links on T care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I will say for the immature acts, at least you have man'd up about your t keeping deficiencies and done it without getting all defensive with everybody.   Thanks for that.



You think that him trying to garner sympathy from us with his self-degradation and 'woe-is-me' garbage is having "man'd up" about it? In this situation, the way for him to "man up" is to admit to himself that this purchase was a mistake, and to sell the spider off. I doubt that he would go through with that though, since considering his immaturity, he'll remain possessive of it, which would indicate a lack of respect for the animal (as if we didn't already know that). If you love something, set it free. I'm not saying that you can never have an OBT again (believe me, they aren't going anywhere), but at this moment you are not ready to keep one.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Just the last part. If he can't step up and become "worthy" of these wonderful creatures he isn't some I personally would like in the hobby. (No offense)


Ok cool I agree.. But even with our words he might not stop, best we can do is advise on the situation.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Guys I've been keeping Ts for 8 or 7 months and had no problem since then, of course I won't stop
but what happened to my OBT was completely unexpected


----------



## cold blood (Mar 14, 2014)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> You think that him trying to garner sympathy from us with his self-degradation and 'woe-is-me' garbage is having "man'd up" about it? In this situation, the way for him to "man up" is to admit to himself that this purchase was a mistake, and to sell the spider off.


Sympathy, of course not.  I said thanks for not getting all defensive.  Many, if not most in his situation would have argued, made excuses or started name calling after being jumped on.   Instead he chose to man up....by sitting back and actually listening to what's being said, and continue responding in a civilized manner.  He got yelled at over and over and took it, because he was able to realize he deserved it.  

Now he's in the right place, for the right info, and hopefully he learned valuable life lessons from this experience.  We all did stupid things at one time or another, most just don't publicize it for all to criticize, best we can do after the fact is learn and not repeat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> Guys I've been keeping Ts for 8 or 7 months and had no problem since then, of course I won't stop
> but what happened to my OBT was completely unexpected


Ok we cant or won't stop you, but now with these posts of (YOURS) seems hard to believe you have an OBT???, probably sound silly but you do reframe from answering quite a few questions throughout this thread especially in the last two pages??.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you and I did learn

---------- Post added 03-15-2014 at 11:01 AM ----------

>> Mark don't worry Imma post pics soon


----------



## Blut und ehre (Mar 14, 2014)

It was only "unexpected" cause you are inexperienced and unprepared ...........I thinking you are going to experience these "unexpected" occurrences again and again if you don't do you homework. Research what you are getting yourself into.......and "expect the unexpected".



ArachnoAddict said:


> Guys I've been keeping Ts for 8 or 7 months and had no problem since then, of course I won't stop
> but what happened to my OBT was completely unexpected


----------



## Bergrider (Mar 14, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I am going to try to avoid this thread like the plague. I feel so bad for this tarantula.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I agree.   Moving on


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay I get it I'm going to research *more* about specific T's that I plan on getting and Im going to...





Blut und ehre said:


> and "expect the unexpected".


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict;2258391[/COLOR said:
			
		

> >> Mark don't worry Imma post pics soon


It's not that i disbelieve you on these matters, but does sound escalated and got everyone (including myself) annoyed.. Trying to throw you another bone of help i.e. resolving the situation, but i'm sure you understand all our frustrations??.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

>> MarkMD yes I do


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> Ouch..........................


It wasn't meant to make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

ArachnoAddict said:


> >> MarkMD yes I do


How old are you??, cause these very short responses are cheap.


----------



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol funny you would ask xD







I am 14 yrs old soooo you've been arguing with a 14 boy xD


----------



## Shell (Mar 16, 2014)

*Mod Note*

This thread has more than run it's course. It's been closed, and cleaned up a bit.

Everyone, if you see something that you feel needs to be handled by staff, report it. We can not be everywhere, all the time. Posting in a thread for mods to deal with it, just leaves more crap for us to clean up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

